
Entrepreneurship in Silicon Valley During the Boom and Bust (interesting conclusions, see comments) - Sam_Odio
http://www.scribd.com/doc/41507/Entrepreneurship-in-Silicon-Valley-During-the-Boom-and-Bust-
======
Sam_Odio
This study had some interesting findings. For those of you who don't want to
read the whole thing:

\- _"Denver had the highest entrepreneurship rate at 0.45 percent. The
comparison across MSAs reveals that Silicon Valley did not have one of the
highest rates of entrepreneurship during the late 1990s."_

\- _"The rest of California and several large MSAs had higher rates of
entrepreneurship than Silicon Valley during the late 1990s."_

\- _"During the post boom period, entrepreneurship rates were higher in all
but one year [as compared to the boom period]."_ The paper hypothesizes that
the boom "suppressed" entrepreneurship in the Valley during the 90s.

\- _"Entrepreneurship rates in Silicon Valley increased from 0.31 percent in
the period of strong economic growth in the late 1990s to 0.35 percent in the
post-boom period of the early to mid 2000s."_

~~~
create_account
_For those of you who don't want to read the whole thing_

Yes, thank you.

